# Shaq's #34 Jersey Being Retired Tonight



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And so with that, a look back at some of Shaq's Lakers career. Love him or hate him now, he's the biggest reason we won those three championships in 00/01/02.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone else feel like it's too early?

But maybe they're trying to put any kind of pretty bow on a tough season they can...between Buss and the disappointing record they need any kind of little nostalgic moment they can get


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean it's been nine years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Love this guy. He will always be a Laker to me (an outsiders perspective).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Truly, the greatest Laker


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Didn't like the way he burned his bridges on the way out but I'll always respect what he did for us. MDE. Once a Laker always a Laker.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Luke said:


> I mean it's been nine years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But I mean he's only been retired 2 years..or really one and a half IIRC

I figure it's just farther along when the guy is old and gray


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> But I mean he's only been retired 2 years..or really one and a half IIRC
> 
> I figure it's just farther along when the guy is old and gray


That makes no sense. Do it now so that he can enjoy 30+ years of seeing his jersey up there.

You wait for guys like Goodrich and Wilkes... they're borderline so you take time to decide. Shaq you do it ASAP.

BTW I love him. Loved the swagger he and Phil gave us. What other players/coaches flat out disrespect/call it the opposition in the media nowadays? They're all to PC and buddy-buddy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know I always figured it was a golden oldies type of night but whatever

That's true though about their bravado and they definitely rubbed off on Kobe...he's probably the last guy who says anything other than both teams played hard


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dre said:


> Anyone else feel like it's too early?
> 
> But maybe they're trying to put any kind of pretty bow on a tough season they can...between Buss and the disappointing record they need any kind of little nostalgic moment they can get


this was announced back in the summer when things were golden


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Truly, the greatest Laker


moderators arent supposed to troll


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Didn't like the way he burned his bridges on the way out but I'll always respect what he did for us. MDE. Once a Laker always a Laker.


this, love/hate - his remark about Dr Buss last night while nice enough just reminded me of 'pay me my money!'


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turns out, they screwed this up. LA Lakers Botch Shaq's Jersey at Retirement Ceremony


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I pointed this out in the mavs game thread. My question is, did they have this delivered the day before the game? Or did nobody else really notice?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I pointed this out in the mavs game thread. My question is, did they have this delivered the day before the game? Or did nobody else really notice?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought I'd heard that mentioned here by somebody, should've guessed it was you. Sad if they didn't notice, but at least it'll get fixed eventually.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I thought I'd heard that mentioned here by somebody, should've guessed it was you. Sad if they didn't notice, but at least it'll get fixed eventually.


Kupchak said it's fixed before tomorrow.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh and Shaq himself mentioned that the retirement was a little earlier than the average, so don't be ganging up on me about that again


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> Oh and Shaq himself mentioned that the retirement was a little earlier than the average, so don't be ganging up on me about that again


Everyone is out to get you. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

not taking your bait...all i was saying was y'all were trying to make what i said sound so ridiculous

then you were proven wrong and instead of owning that i'm paranoid for mentioning it :2ti:

i would've done the same thing if someone else brought up my point, it's not about me


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> not taking your bait...all i was saying was y'all were trying to make what i said sound so ridiculous
> 
> then you were proven wrong and instead of owning that i'm paranoid for mentioning it :2ti:
> 
> i would've done the same thing if someone else brought up my point, it's not about me


You're paranoid for thinking there was a plot to gang up on Dre. People don't agree with you on this subject, that's it.

Shaq's opinion isn't proving anyone else wrong.

If Jamal Crawford wins 6th man of the year (my pick) and says he didn't expect it that doesn't mean I have to agree with him. 

I guarantee you that if you ask Shaq if he would prefer to have it retired last week or 15 years from now he'll tell you last week, so again my point stands. You honor him now, have him enjoy it longer and avoid seeing Tobias Harris and some other idiots wearing #34 for the Lakers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

meh..i guess your point stands because it was your opinion but Luke was trying to make it seem like it's always this fast


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I pointed this out in the mavs game thread. My question is, did they have this delivered the day before the game? Or did nobody else really notice?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


or who would notice 10 years and umpteen jersey changes after the fact that there wasnt supposed to be a 2 inch line on the back collar?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the internet?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dre said:


> meh..i guess your point stands because it was your opinion but Luke was trying to make it seem like it's always this fast


you realize that you're talking about a guy who was bitching about not having a statue yet - right?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

oh wait that was Kareem


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> or who would notice 10 years and umpteen jersey changes after the fact that there wasnt supposed to be a 2 inch line on the back collar?


Not really sure what you mean, but the lakers haven't changed jersey styles since 1999. Unless you mean adding Sunday whites (which are same cut, different color)

And its the line and the point. The rear is rounded.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

i definitely noticed the line because i love the Lakers' uniforms 

and any true fan that's had a jersey would notice something like that

there's not a ton of stuff going on with the jersey so even if it seems small it's noticeable


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

blah - any true fan who has had a jersey? nah - I dont even know what I'm wearing half the time


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> blah - any true fan who has had a jersey? nah - I dont even know what I'm wearing half the time


And apparently you didn't realize the Lakers have only changed jersey styles once in 40 years and not since 1999. Maybe you just aren't observant?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the thing you are talking about is a 2" line between the collar bones - get over it


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nope. That's not all that's different. 

Hey there's a purple elephant in your living room!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

